# primary preservation trailer



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

so its been awhile since I've posted here. I see a lot of you have exited the game. I am still plugging away & I figured I would post a few photos of my primary equipment.


----------



## SevenOne (Jan 13, 2013)

That's an impressive trailer you have there. The half dump with a side gate for the mower is very smart. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks. it took me about a year to build it because I was using it while I was working on it. I've been redesigning it for years though. It's almost turned into a hobby. Lol. It's just about too heavy for the Chevy now!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice work!
I think I'd change it's name to _'Primary WORK Trailer'_ though. :whistling2:


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks! Primary Work Trailer it is.


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

That thing is INSANE! It looks like you've got a smoker and a hibachi on the front of it lol. Awesome job!


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Lol! No, I haven't made it that far yet but you never know. The red tank is fuel for equipment. The black tank next to it is an old Toro walk behind mower fuel tank that feeds the 2 stroke generator (under the black tank) I built for the outlets through out the trailer. the black tongue box houses the compressor and tool charging station. The generator is a derivative of a 800w harbor freight unit which I modified to run at about 2200w. It works perfect for the shop lights and tools on the the truck and the 4 gallon tank means it runs for months on one fill. Another cool thing is that back gate actually has switchable hinges so it can drop down as a gate. The metal box is on rockers so it pivots as the gate drops this way the box stays up right no matter what.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

oteroproperties said:


> Thanks. it took me about a year to build it because I was using it while I was working on it. I've been redesigning it for years though. It's almost turned into a hobby. Lol. It's just about too heavy for the Chevy now!


Check out a Ford... 

J/K! That is an incredible body of work- I'd love to have something like that! Beautiful work!


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you very much. Its made this job almost bearable!

Believe me, i wanted a ford but when it came time to buy a new truck chevy was almost 7k less. ill get a ford soon enough. Lol


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

Don't mean to bring back an old post but i had to comment. That thing is amazing! What a great job!


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you sir. It's been a project, i'll tell you that!


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

Fantastic trailer! I find myself thinking and organizing all the supplies one must carry when doing preservation. Time is $$$. That trailer is impressive. What is the length?


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

I take it you live in warmer climates...driving that thing around in the snow would be a disaster...


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> Fantastic trailer! I find myself thinking and organizing all the supplies one must carry when doing preservation. Time is $$$. That trailer is impressive. What is the length?


Thank you. It's 12' long originally but it's about 2' longer with some accessories. I have since added some extra things. I'll try and post some new photos this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Newbie said:


> I take it you live in warmer climates...driving that thing around in the snow would be a disaster...


Yessir. Florida. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## emc (Jun 22, 2016)

When you retire you should make those and sell them. I would buy one. 

I think I am going to move to something smaller and dump-able. Seems cost effective to get dumpsters delivered if have a deal and/or contract with a company. Or I mean to say it is cost effective on larger trash outs. A smaller trailer knocks out the jobs that just aren't enough for a bin.

My city has a 75 minimum for the dump... add time/gas and it is almost worth a bin every time! *grumbles*


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Heres a video of the newest iteration of my preservation rig 












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

